# power lock module



## namyenruoj (May 24, 2009)

hi guys i'm back again
i decided to get rid of my after market power lock module which i got them from princess auto. i don't have the module number but it has 11 wires all together. i installed my viper 5901 back in may of this year with this power module added on. i did not get any problem until few weeks. i posted here before something about "arming" the vehicle but my 3 doors "unlock" and then if i "disarm" the unit the 3 doors "locks". i got fed up of switching the blue and green wires from the viper unit to my power lock modules under the dashboard. my question is now, how can i make my 3 actuators work without any module connected just by means of relays. please give me some wiring diagram as what to do to make use of my viper 5901. i am trying to compare my installation manuals of my previouse alarm. wires that came from the compustar unit for the lock and unlocks are (-)trigger on both but with the viper 5901 blue is (+)lock (-)unlock output, and the green is (-)lock (+)unlock output. what do this mean. thanks


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Hey man!

Sorry the module did not work, but this should be pretty easy and strait forward for now.
Here is the link , you will be using the reverse polarity. Any questions just hollar!
http://www.the12volt.com/doorlocks/page3.asp#3wp


----------



## namyenruoj (May 24, 2009)

thanks jaggerwild i know i can count on you. i'm working on it as we speak but i will let you know right a way when i'm done. thanks again


----------



## namyenruoj (May 24, 2009)

by the way i have this 2 relays before one is a bosh 30 is the common with 87a N/C and 87 N/O but the other one from canadian tire i notice 30 is the common as well but 87a and 87 are in the same point meaning continuity with 87 and 87a. i beleive this one i don't need so i have to get a new one with N/O and N/C with one common right


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

well first off Canada does everything backwards so your good on the relays, other then that, the relays are just for managing more then one power source for the on /off sequence of the keyless entry feature.


----------



## namyenruoj (May 24, 2009)

hi guys.
thanks again everything works now. i bought new relays and i threw my power lock module away.


----------

